

Show HN: An online community for thought-provoking conversations - hillis
https://discoverboard.com

======
hillis
Jonathan from discoverboard here. There are a few things that make
discoverboard different from other online communities:

-Most members choose to use their real identities on the site, and this information is only available to other members.

-Each member pays a small subscription fee, which helps keep out trolls and spammers. The fee also pays for moderators and serves as our members' commitment to quality and respect.

-We will never display ads to our subscribers or sell their data.

This structure has allowed us to build a community with an increased level of
discourse.

We (the founders) are long-time HN users who still feel like there is a lot of
room for improvement in online communities. Since graduating from college, we
have missed the meaningful conversations with friends and professors that
defined our education. While HN is great for tech-focused discussion, we
wanted broader conversations.

Because HN is both familiar with the online community space and gives good
feedback on startups, we are very interested in your thoughts. At this point,
the community has hundreds of members and is continuing to grow, primarily
through personal referrals.

Where, and how, do you think we should go from here?

